# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  درصد قبولی در کنکور 92

## محمدرضا 95

سلام همگی 

وقتی حرف از کنکور 92 میشه همه نوع آمار و ارقامی میدن الا درصد قبولی توی کنکور !

اگر کسی میدونه که چند درصد از شرکت کننده ها قبول میشن بگه ما هم فیض ببریم 

ممنون

----------


## M a h d i

توزيع كارت ورود به جلسه آزمون سراسري/شانس قبولی

امسال تجربی شاننس قبولی 17 درصده یعنی از هز 100 نفر 17 نفر قبول میشه حالا دیگه خودت درصد قبولی را حساب کن ببین چقدر میشه :Y (712):

----------


## IranSatellite

امروز توکلی تو برنامه فرصت برابر یه جوری حرف زد که داوطلب ها فقط به فکر کنکور باشند و قبولیشون 100 درصد هست!! نمیدونم میخواد بچه ها رو امیدوار کنه و استرس رو کم کنه یا واقعا هم چین چیزی هست!
درصد قبولی بچه های ریاضی 87 درصد و بچه های انسانی 81 درصد هست خدا رو شکر!
خلاصه تو ... بچه های ریاضی بدجوری عروسیه (یکیش خود من)  :Yahoo (76): 
اما بنده خدا تجربی ها ... خدا بهشون صبر بده  :Y (718):

----------


## mahsa92

این قیافه ما تجربی ها بعد از حرفای این اقای محترم :Y (442):

----------


## ErfanSkills

بد بخت تجربیا دلم براشون سوخت!
چه رقابت سختی
ما ریاضی ها برای دانشگاه خوب رقابت میکنم تجربیا برای رفتن به دانشگاه رقابت میکنن

----------


## pouyaaaa

دوستان دقت دارين كه اين ٨٧درصد شامل دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي هم ميشه ديگه
با تمام احترام غيرانتفاعي هم شد دانشگاه
اصلا ميدونستيد فقط٤تا از اين غيرانتفاعي ها فقط دانشگاه حساب ميشن بقيه همشون موسسه هستن نه دانشگاه

----------


## Mohadese

بذار کنکورو بدی به غیر انتفاعی میگی دانشگاه اکسورد
داداش من میگفت من اصلا پامو ازاد نمیذارم
ازاد تهران با این همه شعبه مرکز و غرب و شمال و... قبول نشد
کرج قبول شد
بعدش میگفت کرج بهترین ازاده
خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## pouyaaaa

خوب هيچ كس نمي گه ماست من ترشه
ولي من اگه غيرانتفاعي يا ازاد هم برم رو حرفم هستم يا دولتي يا هيچي

----------


## pm_224

:Y (662): سلام خانم مهسا. اینجوری هم که شما میگی خیافه ما تجربی ها  اینطوری، واقعا اینطوری نیست.
درسته ما به سختی دانشگاه قبول میشیم ولی هر کدوم از رشته های ما ارزش سختی هامون رو داره و ما
بعد از گرفتن مدرک سریعا میتونیم وارد کار بشیم . ولی ریاضی و هنر و انسانی باید از بیکاری این در  و اون در بزن:yahoo (4):

----------


## pm_224

درسته ما به سختی دانشگاه قبول میشیم ولی هر کدوم از رشته های ما ارزش سختی هامون رو داره و ما
بعد از گرفتن مدرک سریعا میتونیم وارد کار بشیم . ولی ریاضی و هنر و انسانی باید از بیکاری این در و اون در بزنن :Y (618):

----------


## mahsa92

به به تجربیا خوب پرچمو بالا نگه داشتینا :Y (507): 
دمتون گرمممم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## funkhone

بابا کدوم بازار کار  مثلا میخواین پرستار بشین؟؟؟؟/
هههههههههههه

کلا 7000 نفر اول از بین 507000  نفر دانشگاه دولتی رشته خوب قبول میشن 
بقیشون باید برن غاز بچرنونن

ما که تا رتبه 40000  امید دانشگاه دولتی داریم

ههههههههههههه

----------


## Mohadese

> سلام خانم مهسا. اینجوری هم که شما میگی خیافه ما تجربی ها  اینطوری، واقعا اینطوری نیست.
> درسته ما به سختی دانشگاه قبول میشیم ولی هر کدوم از رشته های ما ارزش سختی هامون رو داره و ما
> بعد از گرفتن مدرک سریعا میتونیم وارد کار بشیم . ولی ریاضی و هنر و انسانی باید از بیکاری این در  و اون در بزن:yahoo (4):


هوپسک
این همه دکتر بیکار
خخخخخخخ
جدی میگم
داداش من مهندس عمرانه از ازاد 2 روز رفت دنبال کار 2تا کار پیدا کرد که یکیشو انتخاب کرد
جدی میگم

----------


## raponzel

اکثر دکترا بیکارن مخصوصا اگه پزشک عمومی باشی
ریاضیا اگه یکم تلاش کنن راحت بورسیه میگیرن از ایران میرن ولی اگه تجربیا به اندازه ما زحمت بکشن میتونم بگیم شاید پزشکی قبول شن به نظر من اصا ارزش اینقد تلاشو نداره

----------


## Mohadese

راست میگه 
خارج اصلا پزشک نمیگیره
عموی من فوق تخصص سرطان داره از دانشگاه سوربون پاریس نتونست بعد از درسش اونجا بمونه

----------


## Mohadese

همین عموم ماهی 300 ت میده به یه پزشک عمومی واسش کار میکنه تومطبش
ویزیت اولیه میکنه

----------


## Jean.Reno

با 300 تومن که خروس قندی هم نمیشه خرید که  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pouyaaaa

اگه پزشك عمومي باشي همين٣٠٠هم بتوني بگيري كليه
وضع پزشك عمومي خيلي خرابه

----------


## Mohadese

هه هه
پرچم ریاضی بالاس

----------


## Jean.Reno

> اگه پزشك عمومي باشي همين٣٠٠هم بتوني بگيري كليه
>  وضع پزشك عمومي خيلي خرابه


آخ جون   :Y (665):  پیر میشن تا برن تخصص بگیرن  :Y (665):

----------


## Mohadese

عموم میگفت من تا40 سالگی اصلا زندگی نکردم
نفهمیدم بچم چجوری بزرگ شد
ولی لامصب الان پول پارو میکنه
به نظر من ولی نمیارزه

----------


## Jean.Reno

خو این چه لذتی داره ؟ آدم کار میکنه برای زندگی نه زندگی بکنه برای کار ! 

جاست ریاضی  :Y (716):

----------


## Mohadese

دقیقا
خانوادش حال کردن کلی

----------


## Jean.Reno

خانواده کی ؟  :Yahoo (35):  
عموت اینا ؟ ینی خوشحال بودن آقاشون بالا سرشون نبوده ؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## pouyaaaa

البته اينم دقت داشته باشين رشته هاي مهندسي هم تو كار پيدا كردن مشكل دارنا
در هر صورت هر كي هر رشته اي ميره هر شغلي ميره اگه ميخواد هم از شغلش راضي باشه هم پول در بياره اينجا جاش نيست
بايد بره
چون خود باباي من پيشش روزي١٠تا مهندس بيكار مياد كه ٧٠درصدشون تو بهترين دانشگاه ها درس خوندن ولي حاظرن حقوق نگيرن و فقط بيان سر كار تا سابقه كار بگيرن

----------


## Mohadese

عموم بالاسرشون بود
تازه 2 سالم بردشون پاریس

----------


## Jean.Reno

همینه فرقش ! الان اگه عموت مهندس بود ، میبردشون کانادا !  :Y (496):

----------


## Mohadese

اگه مهندس بود پاریس میموندن

----------


## Jean.Reno

تازه اگه مهندس بود ، هیچوقت پیر نمیشدن . هیچوقت نمیمردن ... هیچوقت مریضی نمیگرفتن ! 

اصن واسه همین امکاناته من الان رفتم ریاضی !  :Y (617):

----------


## Dr.Mohammadi

بچه ها میشه لطفا این گروه و اون گروه رو مسخره نکنین؟...به خدا کار زشتیه

اولا با 10000منطقه2میشه پرستاری آورد که  پرستاری اونقدرا رشته بدی نیست قد دردسرش پول میدن... 
شانس قبولی 17درصده...درسته خیلی ترسناکه اما خیلی ها تو رشته تجربی سیاهی لشکرن...تو کتابخونه ای که من میرم از هر 20نفر بچه تجربی فقط 3-4نفر میشینن میخونن... نگران نباشید

قرار نیست همین که مدرک رو گرفتین برین سرکار...

----------


## Mohadese

2تا تجربی تو کتابخونه ما گفتن ما معماری بدون کنکور پرند ثبت نام کردیم دیگه کنکورنمیدیم
خخخخخ

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

کل کل نکنیــــــــــــــــــــد  ... 

اسپم ممنوع :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Parniya

> کل کل نکنیــــــــــــــــــــد  ... 
> 
> اسپم ممنوع


مهسا جون
استارتر جواب سوالش رو گرفت
تاپیک رو ببند

من که جذبه ندارم
میترسم!! تو ببند  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> مهسا جون
> استارتر جواب سوالش رو گرفت
> تاپیک رو ببند
> 
> من که جذبه ندارم
> میترسم!! تو ببند


*
از کی میترسی بـــــــاو؟!!:yahoo (1):
راحت باش

تاپیک بسته شد!!!*

----------

